# Area 51 and its purpose declassified: No UFOs, but lots of U-2 spy planes



## BlueGin

Can the government really be trusted though.

*****************************************************************


A newly declassified CIA history from 20 years ago spills the story about Nevada's Area 51 and its secret mission  which was not to study UFOs, but to test the U-2 and other spy planes.

The CIA's story about the legendary test site is contained in "The Central Intelligence Agency and Overhead Reconnaissance: the U-2 and Oxcart Programs." The document was approved for release in June, with just a few remaining redactions, in response to a Freedom of Information request filed by George Washington University's National Security Archive back in 2005.

Much of the material was already known to Area 51 aficionados. "Nearly all of the newly released information is already in my books," British author Chris Pocock said in a commentary distributed by the National Security Archive. But the fact that Area 51 is explicitly mentioned in a publicly available document is nevertheless notable.

"It marks an end to official secrecy about the facts of Area 51," Jeffrey Richelson, a senior fellow with the National Security Archive, told the Las Vegas Sun. "It opens up the possibility that future accounts of this and other aerial projects will be less redacted, more fully explained in terms of their presence in Area 51."

Area 51 and its purpose declassified: No UFOs, but lots of U-2 spy planes - NBC News.com


----------



## TheOldSchool

I think it's sad if that's all there is to Area 51.  Then again... there's no way the alien ships are being kept in a bunker that was spotlighted in one of the biggest blockbuster films of all time.







The UFO's are probably in Arkansas or somewhere else that's super boring and that we'll never hear about.


----------



## skye

Never mind Area 51.

Niburu is here!

Nasa is warning their employees about this incoming disaster.

Go Google about Planet X ...or Niburu .... 

That's all.


----------



## TheOldSchool

skye said:


> Never mind Area 51.
> 
> Niburi is here!
> 
> Nasa is warning their employees about this incoming disaster.
> 
> Go Google about Planet X ...or Niburi ....
> 
> That's all.



I've heard about that.  It's "Nibiru."  And it's completely crazy.  It's right up there with "Dick Cheney flew all three planes on 9/11."

Of course if I'm wrong it won't matter


----------



## skye

TheOldSchool said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind Area 51.
> 
> Niburi is here!
> 
> Nasa is warning their employees about this incoming disaster.
> 
> Go Google about Planet X ...or Niburi ....
> 
> That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about that.  It's "Nibiru."  And it's completely crazy.  It's right up there with "Dick Cheney flew all three planes on 9/11."
> 
> Of course if I'm wrong it won't matter
Click to expand...





Nibiru cataclysm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## skye

all earthquakes and tsunamis and global warming..... it's thanks to Niburu.

but you are not supposed to know.

ignorance is bliss ....


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## TheOldSchool

skye said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind Area 51.
> 
> Niburi is here!
> 
> Nasa is warning their employees about this incoming disaster.
> 
> Go Google about Planet X ...or Niburi ....
> 
> That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about that.  It's "Nibiru."  And it's completely crazy.  It's right up there with "Dick Cheney flew all three planes on 9/11."
> 
> Of course if I'm wrong it won't matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nibiru cataclysm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


I swear I've looked into it!  Way too much!

It's not going to happen.  The link you gave even admits there's no scientific basis to it.

But again I'll say... if I'm wrong it won't matter.

Here's a crazy video with almost 1,000,000 views!  I think it's absolutely nuts!  But you might enjoy it.

[YOUTUBE]wLyo2abC1AQ[/YOUTUBE]

If I'm wrong about this... and we're all screwed... and in heaven we have access to USMB... I'll give you my baseball that's signed by Joe Dimaggio


----------



## skye

TheOldSchool said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about that.  It's "Nibiru."  And it's completely crazy.  It's right up there with "Dick Cheney flew all three planes on 9/11."
> 
> Of course if I'm wrong it won't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nibiru cataclysm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear I've looked into it!  Way too much!
> 
> It's not going to happen.  The link you gave even admits there's no scientific basis to it.
> 
> But again I'll say... if I'm wrong it won't matter.
> 
> Here's a crazy video with almost 1,000,000 views!  I think it's absolutely nuts!  But you might enjoy it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wLyo2abC1AQ[/YOUTUBE]
Click to expand...



Thank you!

and yes.... it is going to happen


----------



## Connery

BlueGin said:


> Can the government really be trusted though.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> 
> A newly declassified CIA history from 20 years ago spills the story about Nevada's Area 51 and its secret mission &#8212; which was not to study UFOs, but to test the U-2 and other spy planes.
> 
> The CIA's story about the legendary test site is contained in "The Central Intelligence Agency and Overhead Reconnaissance: the U-2 and Oxcart Programs." The document was approved for release in June, with just a few remaining redactions, in response to a Freedom of Information request filed by George Washington University's National Security Archive back in 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the material was already known to Area 51 aficionados. "Nearly all of the newly released information is already in my books," British author Chris Pocock said in a commentary distributed by the National Security Archive. But the fact that Area 51 is explicitly mentioned in a publicly available document is nevertheless notable.
> 
> "It marks an end to official secrecy about the facts of Area 51," Jeffrey Richelson, a senior fellow with the National Security Archive, told the Las Vegas Sun. "It opens up the possibility that future accounts of this and other aerial projects will be less redacted, more fully explained in terms of their presence in Area 51."
> 
> Area 51 and its purpose declassified: No UFOs, but lots of U-2 spy planes - NBC News.com




There is more "stuff" to these issues,  for example, "Child-size aviators" were aboard the disks: humans, seemingly about 13 years old, who may have been surgically or biologically altered to give them enlarged heads and eyes. Jacobsen quotes her source as saying he was told that the alien look-alikes were the result of experiments conducted by Nazi mad scientist Josef Mengele. The bodies were recovered from the wreckage, and two of them were alive but comatose."

Were Soviets behind Roswell UFO? - NBC News.com

I can understand all these matters, when I was a kid I also was accused of being an alien and space cadet.




<<<<me in younger times


----------



## Ropey

Connery said:


> I can understand all these matters, when I was a kid I also was accused of being an alien and space cadet.





Been there, doing that..


----------



## dailynewsflashe

Old story... NIBIRU = just for kids though.. this was already reported way back and still no enough evidence :/


----------



## BlueGin

CrusaderFrank said:


>



[ame=http://youtu.be/ikK7g8rpsmE]UFO Files - The Day After Roswell Full Episode - YouTube[/ame]

An episode of the UFO files of the same name.

Another good one...

[ame=http://youtu.be/QGb8Z7l_6R8]What do Aliens Look Like - YouTube[/ame]

What do Aliens look like~ Through The Wormhole

Both kinda long but interesting if you like these type of documentaries


----------



## Bleipriester

Area 51 is considered the largest subterranean facility on earth.


----------



## waltky

Now the gov't. gonna finally admit `bout dem aliens - an' dey's qualified fer Obamacare...

*CIA finally acknowledges Area 51*
_Sun, Aug 18, 2013 - National security academics at George Washington University have some good news and bad news for UFO buffs  the US government has finally confirmed the existence of Area 51 in Nevada, but it makes no mention of little green men or alien spaceships._


> The government acknowledged the existence of the mysterious aviation test site known as Area 51, a remote installation about 130km northwest of Las Vegas, in a newly declassified CIA history of its U-2 spy plane program.  After decades of extreme secrecy surrounding the site, stoking conspiracy theories about UFOs and experiments on alien spacecraft, the CIA lifted its veil on Area 51 in response to a public records request from George Washington University academics in Washington.  Publicly released online on Thursday by the universitys National Security Archive, the 400-page CIA history contains the first deliberate official references to Area 51, also known as Groom Lake, as a site developed by the intelligence agency in the 1950s to test-fly the high-altitude U-2 reconnaissance plane.
> 
> Other top-secret aircraft were tested there later, including the supersonic reconnaissance A-12 aircraft, code-named OXCART, and the F-117 stealth ground-attack jet, said archive senior fellow Jeffrey Richelson, who asked for the CIAs U-2 history in 2005.  A newly revised document restoring numerous references to Area 51 that had been redacted in earlier versions was furnished by the CIA a few weeks ago, he said.  Its the first time that there must have been a senior-level decision to acknowledge the term Area 51 and its specific location, he said on Friday.
> 
> Richelson said he could recall at least two previous government documents in which an incidental reference to Area 51 appeared, but he assumed those were inadvertent.  What readers of the CIA study will find is that CIA tests its U-2 and A-12 reconnaissance aircraft at the site in Nevada sometimes referred to as Area 51, CIA spokesman Edward Price said. What they wont find are any references to aliens or other conspiracy theories best left to the realm of science fiction.
> 
> Among the more sensational pieces of UFO conspiracy lore linked to Area 51 is that the remains of a flying saucer that supposedly crashed near Roswell, New Mexico, in 1947, were brought to the site for reverse engineering experiments that attempted to replicate the extraterrestrial spacecraft.  Richelson said the CIA document makes no mention of any such theories. However, he pointed to one passage that discusses the relationship between U-2s and unidentified flying objects in the sense that people sighted U-2s in a time that they were very secretive and at very high altitude and didnt know what they were, and in that sense they were UFOs.
> 
> CIA finally acknowledges Area 51 - Taipei Times


----------



## jon_berzerk

BlueGin said:


> Can the government really be trusted though.
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> 
> A newly declassified CIA history from 20 years ago spills the story about Nevada's Area 51 and its secret mission  which was not to study UFOs, but to test the U-2 and other spy planes.
> 
> The CIA's story about the legendary test site is contained in "The Central Intelligence Agency and Overhead Reconnaissance: the U-2 and Oxcart Programs." The document was approved for release in June, with just a few remaining redactions, in response to a Freedom of Information request filed by George Washington University's National Security Archive back in 2005.
> 
> Much of the material was already known to Area 51 aficionados. "Nearly all of the newly released information is already in my books," British author Chris Pocock said in a commentary distributed by the National Security Archive. But the fact that Area 51 is explicitly mentioned in a publicly available document is nevertheless notable.
> 
> "It marks an end to official secrecy about the facts of Area 51," Jeffrey Richelson, a senior fellow with the National Security Archive, told the Las Vegas Sun. "It opens up the possibility that future accounts of this and other aerial projects will be less redacted, more fully explained in terms of their presence in Area 51."
> 
> Area 51 and its purpose declassified: No UFOs, but lots of U-2 spy planes - NBC News.com



hasnt it been fairly obvious that there is an area 51


----------



## Politico

They could be storing spare merry go round parts there and the conspiracy nuts will still be hanging in the hills.


----------



## waltky

Jackie Gleason, Richard Nixon an' dead Lil' Green Men...

*Jackie Gleason's Trip To The Alien Morgue*
_To the moon, Alice!" There was a time when you could say that phrase and immediately most everyone knew exactly who you're talking about: 'The Great One."_


> The fine actor and comedian Jackie Gleason will forever be associated with his role of bus driver Ralph Cramden on the popular TV series, "The Honeymooners." But there was another side to Jackie that few people know about. Gleason was an extremely serious armchair UFO researcher, and prided himself on his huge collection of UFO-related books, which numbered into the thousands. As soon as a new title came out, even in Europe or the UK, Jackie had a copy. Little did he suspect that his interest in that topic would one day gain him access to something that most people would never even believe, and would leave others who shared his interests either skeptical or forever jealous.
> 
> It was a chance conversation one afternoon, back in 1974 in Florida, while Jackie was playing golf with one of his regular partners, President Richard Nixon. Jackie had mentioned his interest in UFOs and his large collection of books, and the president admitted that he also shared Jackie's interest and had a sizeable collection of UFO-oriented materials of his own. At the time, the president said little about what he actually knew, but things were to change drastically later on that same night.
> 
> One can only imagine Gleason's surprise when President Nixon showed up at his house around midnight, completely alone and driving his own private car. When Jackie asked him why he was there, Nixon told him that he wanted to take him somewhere and show him something. He got into the president's car, and they ended up at the gates of Homestead Air Force Base. They passed through security and drove to the far end of the base, to a tightly-guarded building. At this point, I will quote directly from Gleason himself, from an interview he gave to UFO researcher and author Larry Warren:
> 
> "We drove to the very far end of the base in a segregated area, finally stopping near a well-guarded building. The security police saw us coming and just sort of moved back as we passed them and entered the structure. There were a number of labs we passed through first before we entered a section where Nixon pointed out what he said was the wreckage from a flying saucer, enclosed in several large cases. Next, we went into an inner chamber and there were six or eight of what looked like glass-topped Coke freezers. Inside them were the mangled remains of what I took to be children. Then - upon closer examination - I saw that some of the other figures looked quite old. Most of them were terribly mangled as if they had been in an accident."
> 
> More Jackie Gleason's Trip To The Alien Morgue


----------



## Flopper

*When 25 percent of the population believe the President should be impeached and 51 percent of the population believe in UFOs, you may or may not need a new President, but you definitely need a new population.
Harry Reasoner
Feb. 1974
*


----------



## Montrovant

skye said:


> all earthquakes and tsunamis and global warming..... it's thanks to Niburu.
> 
> but you are not supposed to know.
> 
> ignorance is bliss ....



Wait a minute....Terral?!


----------

